
Node.js Implementation of HomeKit Accessory Server - hboon
https://github.com/KhaosT/HAP-NodeJS
======
emsy
This is awesome! I have a PI that controls my 433MHZ sockets using a NodeJS
server. Using this with Siri would be really cool.

